# lace sweather



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

Recently i have the surgery to cut gallbladder off.
Thank you for the ladies here in KP to give me courage, I did not afraid at all
During the sick leave i crochet a summer lace sweather.
It is my first one It tooks me 10 days to finished it.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## grandmas hands (Apr 12, 2011)

Very pretty. It looks like a Patons pattern. I love the little pearls beads and lace accent. You did a great job. I hope you are feeling welll again.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you, i feel very well


grandmas hands said:


> Very pretty. It looks like a Patons pattern. I love the little pearls beads and lace accent. You did a great job. I hope you are feeling welll again.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

What lovely work! Glad to have you back. Thanks for the inspiration. 

Is the pattern available? I'd love to try it.


----------



## crochetlady001 (Sep 10, 2011)

What a beautiful job you did on your sweater. It looks like a perfect fit on you too. Job so well done. Glad to see you are recovering from surgery. Keep up the great work.


----------



## grandday (Apr 15, 2011)

Very glad you are getting well. Your sweater is lovely.


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

thats a lovely make and glad your op was ok. i had my gall bladder out a few years ago and glad i did too


----------



## tintin63 (Apr 18, 2011)

That's a lovely top, glad to hear your making a good recovery.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm pleased to hear your surgery went well and you are now recovering. Your sweater is just really beautiful.


----------



## Knitaddict (Feb 16, 2012)

Lovely work and all the best for continued recovery.


----------



## opal143 (May 12, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## Arlie (Jan 9, 2012)

A great job and a beautiful sweater. I love it. Thanks for sharing this with us. Please have a quick and easy recovery... :thumbup:


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

It's lovely! I am glad you are enjoying better health.


----------



## Karen Liebengood (Jan 28, 2011)

Beautiful summer sweater!


----------



## Blumoon (Mar 23, 2012)

I agree with everyone here, beautiful sweater! Hope your feeling better.


----------



## piggysue (May 27, 2011)

had that surgery too.. takes a little while to feel good again.. glad to hear u are doing well..


----------



## noah (Feb 7, 2012)

It looks beautiful Best wishes for your recovery


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Beautiful lace sweater! Glad you a continuing to recover and are feeling better!


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

So glad you decided on the surgery. Have a speedy recovery. Would love the pattern link if ok.


----------



## yo k2tog in CA (Dec 18, 2011)

Your sweater is beautiful and it fits you perfectly. I am glad you are feeling better.


----------



## me2memeinVT (Mar 5, 2011)

Wow-a beautiful sweater done so perfectly.Continue with a happy recovery!


----------



## RBeckles (Feb 20, 2012)

LOVELY. VERY PRETTY


----------



## Purly Girly (Dec 14, 2011)

Very nice sweater. I'm glad to know you're doing so well now!


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful job.Is there a pattern available for it?


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

That will be a treasure for now and in the future. I can't see anybody letting that one go!
Hope you continue to do well, both in health and in crochet!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Glad your on the road to getting well. Your sweater is beautiful and I love the bead detail at the neck.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Glad your on the road to getting well. Your sweater is beautiful and I love the bead detail at the neck.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Pleased to hear that you are getting better. The sweater is so pretty and I love the details.


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

It's very nice and good luck with a speedy recovery.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Glad you are feeling better,your sweater is beautiful,fantastic work.


----------



## Phyllis (Jan 20, 2011)

I saw your pattern, can it be changed to English?


----------



## Margaree (May 24, 2011)

Just love the sweater - beautiful job. Stay well.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

its lovely!!! hope your feeling better


----------



## Barbara lew (Sep 29, 2011)

Great job !!your sweater is beautiful,hope your feeling better, can you share the pattern.


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm glad your surgery went well. Your work is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

I love this sweater it is so feminine love the lace and beads trim beautiful work. Hope you are well on the road to recovery take care and God bless


----------



## Gamquilter (Dec 29, 2011)

How beautiful, you did a wonderful job on your sweater........rest and heal.


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

very cute


----------



## GudrunM (Feb 17, 2012)

very cute


----------



## dizzydean (Jan 24, 2011)

glad you are recovering well, had mine out the week before Christmas, never had any pain. where can we get the pattern please?


----------



## Rancin98 (Feb 15, 2012)

So glad your surgery went well! And you have a beautiful new sweater to wear! Xoxo


----------



## Rancin98 (Feb 15, 2012)

So glad your surgery went well! And you have a beautiful new sweater to wear! Xoxo. Wish the pattern was in English ;-(


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

It is so pretty, so femenine and I wish you speedy recovery and lots of pretty crochet!


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

Very pretty sweater, and I'm glad you're doing well after your surgery!!

Thank you for sharing your work!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and detail! I love the pearls and it gives that added touch. Hope your recovery is speedy. ;0)


----------



## Lisa in TX (Aug 10, 2011)

It is an absolutly stunning sweater, you do such wonderful work. I am hope you continue in your recovery, I know it is a tough surgery. You are going to feel so much better though now that it is over.


----------



## forfran2 (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations. You did very well. It is very beautiful.


----------



## mackiecape (Mar 16, 2011)

Your sweater is perfect! It makes me want to learn how to crochet. I am pleased to hear that you feel better. Here is wishing you a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

romamor said:


>


Just lovely. Perfect for summer. Hope you have a complete and quick recovery. I had my gall bladder removed many many years ago and had a long and painful recovery. Today's surgery is done with a laser which is so much better for the patient. Very little pain and fast recovery time. Feel good.
DeeDee


----------



## sarama65 (Feb 11, 2012)

congratulations you stay beautiful and he gets better soon


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you ladies. Today is my first day to go back to work.
I feel wonderful today with your blessing~~~
Share the pattern with you~~~

the uper part:


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

And the below part:


----------



## destiny516ab (Jul 16, 2011)

Hope you are well. It is beautiful work.


----------



## Rosy B (Mar 16, 2012)

Hope your first day back at work isn't too tiring for you as it can take a while to get back to normal after surgery. I love your lacey top, and the beads add a lovely finishing touch.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

nice work!!


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

This is gorgeous


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

lovely summer cardi, wishing you a speedy recovery


----------



## Rancin98 (Feb 15, 2012)

Thank u Romamor!


----------



## osagerev (Jun 18, 2011)

That is a darling sweater. You are so talented.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

So glad you are feeling well enough to be back at work...Your sweater is beautiful...Enjoy it!


----------



## weisense (Jun 1, 2011)

SO pretty! Thank you for sharing your beautiful work with us!


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

This is a beautiful sweater, and I hope you have now recovered. Would like the pattern if possible.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

Your sweater is so feminine and soft and lacey and beautiful.


----------



## Helgajr1 (Feb 14, 2012)

so very very pretty


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

It's beautiful, romamor! I hope you are recovering well from your surgery and are feeling good again.......

Really, that's a very pretty summer .....I would call it a sweater..... did the pattern say vest?

Take care of yourself!
Virginia


----------



## jackie ford (Apr 23, 2012)

Hello Romamor, I love your crochet work! Just like a lot of the other members here, I'm sure you will be swamped with requests for this pattern. Please may I have the pattern details? 

I, too, am sitting at home recovering from an operation - I have had a hip replacement.


----------



## janjer54547 (Jan 22, 2011)

Love your lacy top so beautiful. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful, Beautiful! It looks wonderful on you.


----------



## Perlaelsa (Dec 8, 2011)

Hope you feeling better. Beautiful work


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

Beautiful work, and so glad you are feeling better. I would never know that was your first attempt! Wow just think what your second one will look like :thumbup:


----------



## beexxjay (Apr 21, 2012)

i wish i could crochet it is a lovely sweater glad you are etter now xx


----------



## beexxjay (Apr 21, 2012)

i wish i could crochet it is a lovely sweater glad you are better now xx


----------



## aranita (Mar 15, 2012)

I think that knitting is the best way to heal our mind ...and our body....CONGRATULATIONS it is very beautyful.....and get well soon!!!!


----------



## Robin Redhead (Feb 25, 2011)

Glad you're feeling well! The sweater is lovely.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Lovely work! Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## uncrn65 (Mar 29, 2011)

romamor said:


> Recently i have the surgery to cut gallbladder off.
> Thank you for the ladies here in KP to give me courage, I did not afraid at all
> During the sick leave i crochet a summer lace sweather.
> It is my first one It tooks me 10 days to finished it.


So glad you are feeling better! Surgery is never good. Your sweater is beautiful and you work reflects the love of crochet. I really like the neck line with the pearls. Take care of yourself! :thumbup: :-D :thumbup: :-D


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

I am glad are returning to health! Your sweater is just beautiful. I love the bead detail, very dainty and effective! Good health!


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

I have upload them here.http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-79467-4.html
Wish you recover asap!!


----------



## sheilah516 (Jan 20, 2012)

Beautiul job!


----------



## sheilah516 (Jan 20, 2012)

Beautiful job!


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Your sweater is lovely. Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

It is gorgeous. What beautiful work you do. Glad you are doing well and recovering.


----------



## shealynnmarie (Oct 1, 2011)

It is a very beautiful sweater~You did a wonderful job! The surgery did not slow you down! Hope you have recovered nicely!


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful work, glad you are recovering.


----------



## gotridge (Aug 3, 2011)

Absolutely stunning. What yarn did you use?


----------



## dalex1945 (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely sweater and you did a beautiful job. The pearls around the neckline are an especially nice touch. Would love to make this sweater. Can you share the pattern?


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

The most beautiful sweater I have seen on this site!
Be well!


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

So pretty! Could you send the link for the pattern?
Feel better soon


----------



## Horsin'around (Jan 15, 2012)

What a beautiful sweater....can you share the pattern?
So glad you are feeling better, surgeries are not fun.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

gotridge said:


> Absolutely stunning. What yarn did you use?


Lace yarn which was made of cotten


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

I like your sweater. It looks great with those pearls.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is beautiful. Hope your recovery continues well.

Sue


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

That is just an awesome sweater and you did absolutely gorgeous work! Don't think I've ever seen such a pretty, fine-detailed crochet lace sweater! You must have used a very small hook and very fine yarn.


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

Great job on a lovely sweater. Hope recovery is going well.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

I am glad that the surgery went well and that you are now feeling better.

You did a wonderful job with the sweater - it is beautiful!


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

beautiful. hope you recover well.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

It is very beautiful, very feminine.


----------



## greenapples (May 7, 2012)

What a magnificent job! just gorgeous.


----------



## MarionP (Oct 8, 2011)

I love your sweater. Beautiful job, well done. So glad you are feeling better.


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Gorgeous sweater and nice work. Glad you are feeling better


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Your sweater is very beautiful!


----------



## Nativelady (Oct 20, 2011)

Lovely sweater. It looks very elegant. I had that gall bladder surgery about 6 years ago and hope that you are feeling better every day. It does take a while to get back to your old self.


----------



## Catperson (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm glad to hear your surgery went well and you are feeling better. Your sweater is beautiful. You are very talented.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Great work, it is beautiful.


----------



## bpj (Oct 14, 2011)

Just a lovely sweater, and so glad you are feeling like yourself once again.


----------



## mthrift (Jan 2, 2012)

Really beautiful! You do impressive work! Really lovely!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work.. :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Your sweater is just beautiful. Your work is perfection. I am so glad your surgery went well. Hope to see a lot more of your work.


----------



## samlilypepper (May 17, 2011)

You did a beautiful job! What a pretty sweater for summer.


----------



## Feather (Feb 23, 2011)

The charts that you put on the forum do not have directions for the sleeves. I am not good at reading crochet charts. Can you post a link for the pattern? Thanks!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

you are a true fiber artist. I cannot believe it only took ten days.. you are amazing and I hope you are feeling much better...


----------



## clkay (Aug 10, 2011)

your sweater is beautiful; I saw the charts ; it looks daunting; anyone have a written pattern and/or legend


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

That is so beautiful. Wishing you a complete recovery.


----------



## Trishanne (May 3, 2012)

It's beautiful. Well done!! :thumbup:


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

Lovely work. Get well soon!


----------



## clwise (May 19, 2011)

That is absolutely stunning.


----------



## beverley57 (Apr 25, 2012)

glad you are recovering well

sweater is lovely, never attempted crochet myself


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

Hope you are feeling much better now! Your sweater is really beautiful - love the pearl beads!


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Your work is beautiful and your language skills are making great progress.


----------



## Irene Kidney (May 29, 2011)

Really beautiful love the delicate colour and pattern.


----------



## grfew (Feb 16, 2011)

My dh is going to have gall bladder surgery in a bout a week-I wish he'd do this while he is in recovery! It is beautiful. Since he does not crochet I doubt it will happen-lol!


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

So pretty! And so very dainty looking. I love it. I'm a knitter, not a crocheter. But this tempts me to try to learn to crochet as well.


----------



## Mammy Pat (Dec 1, 2011)

You do such beautiful work, and you did it in only 10 days! I have crocheted all my life (and that's a L O N G time!), and it would have taken me forever to finish that sweater! You are very brave to have your surgery, and we are all cheering for you to get well soon!


----------



## arkynana (Apr 11, 2011)

Beautifully done :thumbup: The tiny pearls at the neck of your sweater are really a nice detail.


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Prettiest little sweater I've ever seen!


----------



## sallygl (Aug 12, 2011)

That is very pretty, glad you are feeling better.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Beautiful summer sweater...fits you PERFECTLY...love the feminine lacy drape...
I will continue to pray for your recovery.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Beautiful sweater! I am glad you are feeling so much better. Welcome back!
Vicki


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Lovely that you have recovered from surgery. Your sweater is a work of art.


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Beautiful job.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! You do superb work!

Hazel


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

VV, I have been reading your blog and really enjoy it. Your photography is really good and all the food pictures made me terribly hungry! I want to cook now! Thank you for sharing your life with us!


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Oh my! That is so lovely and intricate! You should be very proud of that sweater! Hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

What a great sweater. It's just beautiful--so delicate and lacy looking. I love it. Continued good health and blessings for the road ahead.


----------



## mak123 (Jan 24, 2012)

I am glad that you are on the mend, and your sweater is beautiful. christine


----------



## tmae1376 (Feb 4, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. You do lovely work. Hope you are continuing to feel better and recover quickly.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Lovely sweater. Glad you are doing well after your surgery.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

Beautiful job, you should be very proud!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Glad your surgery went well and that you are feeling better. This is a lovely sweater.


----------



## Rancin98 (Feb 15, 2012)

Feather said:


> The charts that you put on the forum do not have directions for the sleeves. I am not good at reading crochet charts. Can you post a link for the pattern? Thanks!!


She did at the beginning of thread, it's in Chinese. ;-(


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

Beautiful ... You work quickly! Your work is lovely.


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

That is so pretty! What a great thing to do while you healed.


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

You did a great job. I hope your recovery goes well.


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful, beautiful work, so detailed and feminine. I love the beadwork and the edging. You did such a great job. Hope you feel better every day.


----------



## Pamk (Jul 10, 2011)

Its just beautiful! Happy you're feeling well again!


----------



## mernie (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm glad your operation is over and you are healthy again. Your sweater is very beautiful. Time well spent?


----------



## RED2nd (Nov 5, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater! How are the pearls attached?


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

Romamor, I am so glad the surgery went well and you are doing better. I too had my gall bladder removed and indeed it was not bad at all.

Your sweater is beautiful. It will be so nice for the summer.

Regards,
Ann


----------



## RMT (Jun 27, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## G-Ram (Apr 25, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## rjhandmade (Feb 15, 2012)

Glad to hear the surgery went well and you look good. The lace sweater is stunning a perfect fit. Continue to feel well.


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Romamor-I wasn't aware you have been sick. My best wishes to you for a speedy recovery. Your sweater turned out beautifully and I'm sure it will be most comfortable in the warm weather. It's very beautiful and elegant. Take care and get well soon! Denise


----------



## gerken (Oct 29, 2011)

I love your sweater. would love to try making it for myself.
Good to hear your surgery went well, and you will soon be back to normal.


----------



## imoffcall (Oct 12, 2011)

please what is the name of this sweater? You did a great job.


----------



## honeydewhaven (Mar 24, 2011)

It's beautiful. Glad you're better.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Very pretty, hope you are feeling better.


----------



## familydaycaremama (Mar 6, 2012)

Not only is the sweater totally gorgeous, you also have a gift for photographing it in a way that shows it's full beauty.


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

Lovely. Such pretty details.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

it is a beautiful sweater....so dainty and delicate looking. hope your health is better.


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

This is what I love about KP....contributions from knitters and crocheters all over the world. The sweater is wonderful and especially impressive that it is your first. Hope you are feeling well...


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

That is BEAUTIFUL!! It would have taken me 10 years to do that!

So glad that your surgery was successful and that you are feeling well now.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful sweater and wishing you a speedy recovery and the best of health.


----------



## fromourhands (Jan 21, 2011)

Love, love, love the pearls!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, hope you are healing and well soon.


----------



## joanzechman (Oct 25, 2011)

I love the sweater you crocheted. It is beautiful. I would like to know the what pattern you used. It would be perfect for a summer night in Wisconsin!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations. That is the most elegant thng I have seen on this site, ever. Perfect work, delicate colors. 
It would work well in Southern Calfornia where it seldom gets cold enought for the big sweaters. Maybe someday I will be able to create such a sweater. 
Just lovely. 
Stay well. 
karen


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

What beautiful work! Best wishes for your recovery.


----------



## Susie cue (Apr 6, 2011)

What a beautiful top you should be so proud of yourself
also hope you are recovering from your surgery I had the
same surgery done a few years ago try to keep away from
the fatty foods & cream.
susie cue


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

You do beautiful work. Take good care of yourself.


----------



## lkellison (Apr 23, 2011)

Such intricate work! It's lovely.


----------



## Vivencia (Aug 11, 2011)

It seems I don't understand the diagrams without the written directions. Could you please write down the directions for me? This is my first time to make a sweater. I've been making hats, bags, shawls, doilies, and other stuff save a sweater or vest.

Thank you,
Vivencia
[email protected]


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

You always do such beautiful work. I LOVE your style, and it looks so very cute on you. Best wishes for a speedy and complete recovery!


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. What a wonderful "sick bay project." I hope it made you feel better.


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

very pretty.


----------



## ssk1953 (Jan 29, 2012)

So beautiful! You did a fabulous job, it looks so delicate and soft. I hope you are feeling much better from your surgery. Gallbladder surgery is difficult to get over. Take care. Hope to see more of your beautiful work soon!!


----------



## terrachroma (Sep 21, 2011)

You are amazing. Such lovely touches. The pearls and button. Keep getting well. Robin


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

Stunning work - you amaze me!


----------



## Corbie (Mar 6, 2011)

this is beautiful..


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

The delicacy of the lovey crochet pattern, the pearls and the light touch of the peach color make this an eqxuisite little sweater and perfectly suited to you... It not only fits you well, but suits your small stature...... Beautiful work..... So glad you are back on the road to good health....


----------



## jaysallycat (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello.Your lace top is so gorgeous.I love the colour and you look so pretty wearing it.I'm really pleased that your making a full recovery.Have fun creating more beautiful items.


----------



## scrappinmagic (Apr 29, 2011)

You did a fantastic job on this! Very beautiful! Hope you get to feeling better soon...that gall bladder thing can sure cause a lot of pain when it flares up....I had mine out when my youngest was 4 months old....27 years ago, and I do not miss it one bit!


----------



## oakwoman (Jul 27, 2011)

Beautiful job and the detail is perfect.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful sweater on a beautiful lady. Happy you are feeling better.


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

BEautiful job...stitched nice and tightly...just love the pattern. Where did you find the pattern?


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Glad to hear you are feeling better. The sweater is very sweet.


----------



## theresa141 (Mar 12, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful! Great work!


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thankful you are doing better, beautiful sweater!!


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

Your sweater is gorgeous and you only took ten days to make it, which is Wonderful. I hope you get well very soon.


----------



## Phoenix (Oct 2, 2011)

The sweater is very beautiful and I'm glad you're feeling better!


----------



## MaryA (Jan 26, 2011)

Very nice! It is so pretty and your crocheting is flawless! Keep up the good work!


----------



## fabknitter66 (Apr 15, 2012)

Wow - beautiful...


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Very nice! Ten (10) days? There's no way that I could do that in that short time. Great job!


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

Take care of your self so you will heal. I've got to say, I think it is the nicest I've ever seen. I love it. I wish I could make one. You did a great job!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful! You do wonderful work!


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

Lovely sweater! What kind of yarn did you use?


----------



## knyghtmare (Aug 25, 2011)

This is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Susabella (Apr 9, 2011)

I hope all is well after your surgery. You work is beautiful and your English is superb! I love your summer sweater. Is the pattern your or did you purchase or find free online, etc.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

Very sorry, I have no written pattern. The pic is down load from web, it is in Japanese. I just see the pattern pic and do the crochet. The size is base on the sweater I have.



Susabella said:


> I hope all is well after your surgery. You work is beautiful and your English is superb! I love your summer sweater. Is the pattern your or did you purchase or find free online, etc.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

Lace yarn which was made of cotton. I do not know what you called in your country. the hook is 1.25mm


LeAnn said:


> Lovely sweater! What kind of yarn did you use?


----------



## fitzee (Jul 19, 2011)

Absolutely precious!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, so glad to hear that you are recovering nicely. I am sure you are going to feel much better. :-D :-D


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Very pretty, get well soon and happy knitting!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Very pretty and very delicate. I wish you well after your operation


----------



## MaryFlute (Dec 2, 2011)

The lacey sweater is so pretty! You did a beautiful job! I am glad that you are recovering well from your surgery.


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow that is so beautiful .It looks fab on you


----------



## LeAnn (Feb 5, 2011)

From the size of the hook and the yarn being cotton I'm guessing it's what we call crochet thread, usually a size 10. What people make doilies with. I love using it for summer tops! Thanks!


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater - so delicate.


----------



## audreypam (Sep 27, 2011)

well done glad the op went okj and you had your kp friends support

audreypam


----------



## helen4930 (Dec 21, 2011)

I absolutely love this, it's just SO pretty. I wish wish wish I could crochet, maybe one day I'll sit down with a youtube tutorial and have a go. Glad you have had the op now and hope your recovery is swift.


----------



## jean-k (Apr 23, 2011)

This is lovely - well done! Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Judyrohe (Mar 11, 2011)

It is just lovely and so very feminine. You really did a lovely job. I hope your surgery went well and you are recovering just fine.


----------



## sheilah516 (Jan 20, 2012)

You do incredible work. I can't believe you did this without a pattern. What a talented lady. Hope you are feeling better. Keep up the beautiful work!


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

What a lovely way to spend your recuperation period. Beautiful sweater.


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

Lovely. Recuperate well.


----------



## jojo1651 (Sep 4, 2011)

It's Beautiful!! .


----------



## Patti110654 (Jun 8, 2011)

what a beautiful sweater, so glad you are feeling well.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

It's a beautiful sweater, and I'm glad things went well with your surgery  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## User5935 (Feb 9, 2011)

how pretty


----------



## tinyteacup (Jan 19, 2012)

Very lovely and delicate work. You look lovely in your new sweater and did very well to crochet something so complicated after surgery. Glad to hear all went well and that you now feel fine. Thank you for sharing. You are so very talented.


----------



## Lulubelle (Feb 18, 2011)

very pretty. wonderful work. hope you are feeling better soon.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

wow its beautiful i just love it, so happy to hear your feeling better!


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## GayleMI (Oct 28, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## sg80329 (Aug 13, 2011)

Happy you are doing well. Beautiful work.


----------



## knitting_mama (Jan 30, 2011)

Beautiful work! Get Well Soon!


----------



## rene (Jan 23, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, and I hope you are feeling better. Rene


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

What pattern is that? It is beautiful and I likewise am glad you are making a speedy recovery.


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Oh, that is so lovely.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Very lovely, and you did a wonderful job. Glad your surgery is over and you are on the mend. thank you for sharing your lovely work.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

It's lovely! So delicate looking.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

It is BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## sasvermont (Mar 3, 2011)

What a nice sweater. Hope your health is improving these days.


----------



## Patikins (Mar 2, 2012)

So glad to hear your surgery went well! I, too, used needles to get through the recovery time. Yours turned out quite lovely, wonderful job.


----------



## Butterflies61 (Sep 4, 2011)

&#24744;&#30340;&#27611;&#32447;&#34915;&#26159;&#32654;&#20029;&#30340;&#12290; &#25105;&#29233;&#12290; &#21487;&#33021;&#24744;&#21487;&#33021;&#35753;&#25105;&#26377;&#36825;&#20010;&#26679;&#24335;&#12290;
&#39640;&#20852;&#21548;&#35265;&#24744;&#24674;&#22797;&#12290;


----------



## CharleenR (Feb 21, 2012)

Sasvermont - what kind of cat is in your avatar?? Burmese??

This sweater is crochet versus knitted?



sasvermont said:


> What a nice sweater. Hope your health is improving these days.


----------



## littlemissxmas (Oct 1, 2011)

very pretty I was thinking about trying to make this myself


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

Pls find it here.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-79467-4.html


CharleenR said:


> What pattern is that? It is beautiful and I likewise am glad you are making a speedy recovery.


----------



## romamor (Dec 18, 2011)

Thank you for your input in Chinese
You can find the pattern here
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-79467-4.html


Butterflies61 said:


> 您的毛线衣是美丽的。 我爱。 可能您可能让我有这个样式。
> 高兴听见您恢复。


----------

